# HUGE PCA brag



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone:

I have a huge brag!

On Friday April 19, our apricot boy, GCH Farleys D 'Anolani Santiago De Chile, received an Award Of Merit at PCA! To the best of our knowledge Santiago is the first apricot standard to receive an AOM at Poodle Club of America! 

What a great honor it is to have bred and owned this, very special apricot boy.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

? ? ? congratulations!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations ! Do you have a picture ? Surely you must have taken at least a few dozens, lol !


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

This is so special. Also want to see pix of your lovely apricot. Congratulations.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Your dedication and love of the breed has paid off! So happy that it was an Apricot of course!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on this very special award.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Terry!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is just wonderful! Congratulations.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 7, 2019)

Congratulations! I too, would love to see pictures if you care to post.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations! Would love to see a picture.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

A well deserved honor that was a long time coming!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

HUGE congrats on your amazing accomplishment with this gorgeous boy! I saw pics of him on fb. He is dreamy! I was traveling on Friday so I didn’t get to watch it on the live stream but I will be watching fridays show sometime this week! Can’t wait to see your pretty boy in action!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations! That's wonderful news!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That must feel so extra special. Congratulations!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Photo, please! What a wonderful win! Congratulations!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations, I’d love to see pictures too!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see photos (hint, hint).


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the congratulations and kind words. I am thrilled beyond belief. Would someone please explain how to post pictures, I am not very literate when it comes to these kind of things.


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

OMG I couldn’t take my eyes off him Friday!!! Then I figured out he is half-bro to my boy so I cheered extra loud for you. Congratulations!

Pictures!: when you are making a reply, there is a little photo button with mountains that will take you to your camera roll.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

